# Ear Piercing



## angela (Feb 16, 2009)

*hey,im 16 i've had diabetes since june 2007, im controling my diabetes really well and i really want my ears pierced,i was wondering can i have them done or not.*


----------



## carolyn (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Angie
I have had my ears pierced without any problems, just ask when you go to get them done. Good Luck
Carolyn
________
Weed Vaporizer


----------

